# Electrical control panel faded



## M100SSO (Aug 25, 2013)

We're returning to motorhoming (is that a word?), though long term caravanners, and have just bought a Fiat 2.8 LWB Timberland.
The electrical control panel to the left of the side entry door (above the fridge) is faded or worn and the symbols are illegible and much less useful than the one shown.

Are replacements available?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome, Timberland are members on here, if you pay the subs you could send a them a PM, apparently customer service is their stop priority.


----------

